# 2009 Scott Addict R2, same frame as 2010 LTD? R1?



## terminus123

I was wondering, is the 2009 Scott Addict R2, the same exact frame as the 2010 Scott Addict R1, RC, LTD, and SL frame? is it just different colors? do they all have carbon cable stops, IMP, HMX-Net, etc.?


----------



## TucsonMTB

Yep! There are lots of changes in the CR1 but the Addict is stable.


----------



## patentcad

Highest end 2 Addicts ($10K, $8K) have lighter CF than those below, which actually weigh about 100 grams more, otherwise the Addicts are quite similar (pricier ones also have the integrated seat mast which I don't particularly care for).


----------



## InfiniteLoop

2010 R2 is HMF NET, 2010 R1 is HMX NET. Was 2009 R2 HMX? Realistic diff in HMX and HMF?


----------



## patentcad

Don't know IL. From talking to dealers and the mfr, the real difference between HMF (cheaper CF) on my R2 and HMX (pricer CF on R1) is about 175 grams in weight. But my R2 still comes in at <1000 grams, and it is a kick ass stiff, light, great climbing and racing bike. But STIFF ride. Be sure you demo it, I actually didn't like it so much the first couple of weeks. Now I love it. But not a great bike for 3+ hour rides over bad roads. Handles big bumps fine, it transmits rough chip/seal road surfaces more than other bikes I have. But on smoother roads (everything except back roads in very rural areas) it's great. Best climbing bike I've ever ridden. Amazingly stable at high speed.


----------



## InfiniteLoop

Thanks. I did a 4 mi test ride on a 2010 R2 yesterday including some cobbles, roadpatch, etc. Overall I liked it but do worry how I'll feel after a couple of hours. Given our winters we have a ton of rough patchy roads.


----------



## hasbeen

*Clarify*



InfiniteLoop said:


> 2010 R2 is HMF NET, 2010 R1 is HMX NET. Was 2009 R2 HMX? Realistic diff in HMX and HMF?


Hi. HMF frames tend to be around 100grams heavier than the HMX versions. Basically, HMX is a more expensive blend of certain carbons to create a super tough, highly moldable, super light frame. 

HMF is the frame material used when SCOTT began in the USA in 2004, when they broke all the weight records and started getting respect for the quality.

You'll dig your Addict... I love mine.


----------



## patentcad

Didn't like my 2010 Addict R2 compared to my 2009 Cervelo S2 - but only for the first couple of weeks. Now that I'm used to the stiff frame and firmer ride, I LOVE the bike. Actually I'm thinking I like it BETTER than the S2, and the S2 is the best racing bike I've ever ridden. The Addict climbs and descends like no bike I've ever ridden. Amazing climber, sprinter. A bit stiff over rough roads, but I have gotten used to it, now I really love the feel of that bike. I look forward to riding it.


----------

